# Your 10 favorite orchestral works of 1900-1950 (no symphonies or concertos)



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The works can include chorus and/or soloists.

Mine are:

Ravel: *Daphnis et Chloé (1909-12)*
Stravinsky: *The Rite of Spring (1913)*
Holst: *The Planets (1914-16)*
Langgaard: *Music of the Spheres (1916-18)*
Falla: *El Sombrero de Tres Picos (1919)*
Respighi: *Church Windows (1926)*
Sibelius: *Tapiola (1926)*
Janacek: *Glagolitic Mass (1926-27)*
Prokofiev: *Romeo and Juliet (1935-38)*
Rachmaninov: *Symphonic Dances (1940)*

What about you?


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

1. Stravinsky The Rite of Spring
2. Schoenberg Moses and Aron
3. Bartok String Quartet 3
4. Bartok String Quartet 4
5. Janacek Glagolitic Mass
6. Stravinsky Septet
7. Strauss Four Last Songs
8. Holst The Planets
9. Bartok String Quartet 5
10. Bartok Cantata Profana


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Stravinsky - The Firebird 
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
Bartok - Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
Schoenberg - Second String Quartet
Tippett - String Quartet No. 1
Britten - Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings
Milhaud - Oresteia Trilogy
Debussy - L'Isle joyeuse
Dallapiccola - Quaderno musicale di Anna Libera
Schwantner - Aftertones of Infinity


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

I take it that the OP is asking for orchestral compositions (with chorus and/or soloists optional) which are not cast in traditional forms (symphony, concerto, etc./); my list will also exclude common formats such as string quartets, piano sonatas, etc.
The 'movement's within the below works were determined by other criteria.

Merikanto, Aarre: *Pan* (1924) single movement
Koechlin: *Le buisson ardent* (1938 - 1945) a 2-opus work based upon a novel
Caplet: *Le miroir de Jesus* (1923) for string orchestra & female soloists; each movement represents a bead in a Catholic rosary.
Jolivet: *Cinq danses rituelles* (1939-1941) 
Koechlin: *Le heures Persanes* (1919-1921) 16 movements depicting travel on foot in Persia
Villa-Lobos: *Amazonas* (1917) single movement
Raitio, Väinö: *Fantasia poetica* (1923) single movement
Varèse: *Ecuatorial* (1934) ensemble with male soloist (male chorus optional)
Tomlinson Griffes: *the Kairn of Koridwen* (1916) ballet for ensemble
Suk: *the Ripening* (1917) single movement (with choral finale)


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

1. Britten: Peter Grimes, 1945
2. Britten: Rape of Lucretia, 1946
3. Vaughan Williams: Five Tudor Portratits, 1936
4. Bliss: Adam Zero, 1946
5. Bliss: Checkmate, 1937
6. Schönberg: Gurre-Lieder, 1900-1911
7. Bridge: Enter Spring, 1927
8. Strauss: Vier Letze Lieder, 1949
9. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast, 1929-31
10. Copland: El Salón México, 1936

If the Copland is considered too much of a Symphony, I'll take instead Shostakovich's Jazz Suite No. 2 (1938)


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Delius - *The Walk To the Paradise Garden* (1900 - 1901)
Melartin - *Sleeping Beauty Suite, Op. 22* (1904)
Respighi - *Suite in G major, P.58* (1905)
Karłowicz - *Lithuanian Rhapsody, Op. 11* (1906)
Perosi - *Suite No. 2 'Venezia' *(1906)
Sibelius - *Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49* (1906)
Żeleński - *Piano Quartet in C minor, Op. 61* (1907)
Karłowicz - *Sorrowful Tale, Op. 13* (1907 - 1908)
Sibelius - *The Oceanides, Op. 73* (1914)
Respighi - *Poema autunnale, P.146* (1925)


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> 1. Britten: Peter Grimes, 1945
> 2. Britten: Rape of Lucretia, 1946
> 3. Vaughan Williams: Five Tudor Portratits, 1936
> 4. Bliss: Adam Zero, 1946
> ...


So. The truth comes out. I see Copeland's "Fanfare" nowhere on your list. I knew you'd trip up. :devil:


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Khachaturian: Gayane
Steiner: The Big Sleep
Foulds: A World Requiem
Puccini: Tosca
Holst: The Planets
Korngold: The Sea Hawk
Korngold: Anthony Adverse
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Gershwin: An American in Paris

I will allow myself to post two samples:


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Here are 10, perhaps not a "top 10" ...

Debussy *Sonata for flute, harp and viola, La Mer, Children's Corner*

Ibert *Escales*

Khachaturian *Gayane ballet suite*

Ravel *Introduction and Allegro*

Respighi *Fountains of Rome*

R. Strauss *Four Last Songs*

Stravinsky *The Firebird*, *Petruskha* suites

_Here are some more ..._

Bartók *Divertimento for String Orchestra *

Berg *Lulu suite*, *Three Pieces for Orchestra Op. 6*

Frank Bridge *The Sea*

Britten *Four Sea Interludes & Passacaglia from Peter Grimes*

Elgar *In the South*, *Introduction and Allegro*, *Pomp and Circumstance Marches*

Gershwin *Rhapsody in Blue*, *An American In Paris*

Ibert *Suite Symphonique "Paris"*

Mahler *Kindertotenlieder*, *Rückert-Lieder *

Frank Martin *Passacaille for large orchestra*

Respighi *Pines of Rome,* *Roman Festivals*

Stravinsky *Symphonies for Wind Instruments*, *Pulcinella*

Vaughan Williams* Job: A Masque for Dancing*

Webern *Passacaglia for Orchestra*,* Five Pieces for Orchestra Op. 10*


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

vtpoet said:


> So. The truth comes out. I see Copeland's "Fanfare" nowhere on your list. I knew you'd trip up. :devil:


Curses.
OK. You win. Fanfare would have been 12th.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I went through my CD collection catalogue and made a list of 32 works that I love that meet the OP's criteria. I painfully pared the list down to ten. If I had to state a favorite time period and musical form, this would be it -- that's why I have so many favorites of this type. But ten it is, and only one per composer.

Samuel Barber - The School for Scandal (Overture), Op. 5
Béla Bartók - Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Manuel de Falla - El amor brujo
Paul Hindemith - Noblissima Visione
Gustav Holst - The Planets
Charles Ives - Three Places in New England (Orchestral Set No. 1)
Zoltán Kodály - Háry János Suite
Sergei Prokofief - Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78
Igor Stravinsky - Pétrouchka
Ralph Vaughan Williams - In the Fen Country


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Bartók: String Quartet #1, Sz. 40 [1909]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Ives: Piano Trio [1911]
Janáček: Sinfonietta [1926]
Janáček: String Quartet #1 [1923]
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde [1908-09]
Puccini: Madama Butterfly [1904]
Puccini: Suor Angelica [1916]
Puccini: Tosca [1900]
Stravinsky: Petrushka [1911]


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

That's a tough one. I'll pick:


Puccini: The Girl of the Golden West
Lehar: Der Zarewitsch
Schrecker: The Stigmatized
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten
Sainton: The Island
Bax: Piano Sonata I _*or*_
Ireland: The Almond Tree
Myaskovsky: String Quartet no. XIII
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District _*or*_
Enescu: Oedipe
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Merikanto: Juha


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Interesting question. Maybe:

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Sibelius - Tapiola
Berg - Three Pieces for Orchestra
Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
Puccini - Turandot
Fauré - String Quartet in E Minor
Prokofiev - Three War Sonatas (cheating, but oh well)
Shostakovich - Piano Quintet
Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin
Duruflé - Requiem


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Sorry, I wasn't clear enough. There was a mistake on the thread's title. I meant *orchestral works*.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
Respighi: Church Windows
Debussy: La Mer
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe
Sibelius: En Saga
Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Debussy: Images Pour Orchestre
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
Bartok: Divertimento

Spare Parts or Replacements, if Allowed; if Not Ruled Concertos.....

De Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Feb 26, 2014)

Sticking to orchestral pieces:

Hartmann: Symphonische hymnen (1941-1943)
Ives: Orchestral set n.2 (1918)
Koechlin: Le livre de la jungle (1899-1940)
Debussy: La mer (1905)
Szymanowski: Litany to the virgin Mary (1930-1933)
Schönberg: Fünf Orchesterstücke op.16 (1909)
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta (1936)
Scriabin: Prometheus (1908-1910)
Dupont: Les heures dolentes (quatre mouvements orchestrés) (1903-1905)
Toch: Musik für orchester und eine baritonstimme op.60 (1931)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

MusicSybarite said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear enough. There was a mistake on the thread's title. I meant *orchestral works*.


Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Sibelius - Tapiola
Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Berg - Three Pieces for Orchestra
Duruflé - Requiem
Strauss - Four Last Songs
Rachmaninoff - Symphonic Dances
Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
Webern - Six Pieces for Orchestra
Ives - Central Park in the Dark


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Ravel: String Quartet
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet
Vaughan Williams : Suite For Viola and Orchestra
Howells: Suite "The B's" For Orchestra
Holst: The Planets
Debussy: Images For Orchestra
G. Butterworth: The Banks of Green Willow


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Way too numerous to pare down to ten What an extraordinary century for music!


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> 1. Britten: Peter Grimes, 1945
> 2. Britten: Rape of Lucretia, 1946
> 3. Vaughan Williams: Five Tudor Portratits, 1936
> 4. Bliss: Adam Zero, 1946
> ...


I really love Bliss's _Adam Zero_ and _Checkmate_. These don't seem to get much recognition around here. I have the Handley/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic recordings from 1978.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Alfven: Bergakungen
Alfven: Midsommarvarka/Swedish Rhapsody #1
Bridge: String Quartet #2
Britten: Sinfonia di Requiem
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5
Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire (I know it's called his 5th symphony but I don't really consider it one)
Strauss: Songs, Op. 48
Taneyev: Piano Quintet


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Schmitt - The Tragedy of Salomé (1907)
Berg – Altenberg Lieder, op. 4 (1912)
Stephan – Musik für Orchester (1913)
Reger – Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin (1913)
Braunfels – Fantastic Appearances on a Theme of Berlioz (1914-17; symphonic poem)
Bax – Tintagel (1919; symphonic poem)
Strauss – Three Hymns for High Voice and Orchestra, op. 71 (1921)
Marx, J. – Natur-Trilogie (1925)
Schoenberg – Accompaniment to a Cinematographic Scene (1930)
Ruggles – Sun Treader (1931)


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Greensleeves
Vaughan Williams - Serenade to Music
Vaughan Williams - Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1 in E Minor
Vaughan Williams - In the Fen Country
Stravinsky - The Rite of Springs
Debussy - La Mer
Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Rachmaninoff - Symphonic Dances
Holst - The Planets


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's one quick package: with different composers only, excluding concertante works, and no wordy vocals:

- Ravel, Daphnis & Chloe
- Stravinsky, Petrouchka (if not, due to the piano, probably Sacre du Printemps)
- V-Williams, Tallis Fantasia
- Villa-Lobos, Uirapuru
- Nielsen, Aladdin Suite

- Bartok, Music for Strings ...
- Prokofiev, Scythian Suite
- Janacek, Taras Bulba
- Delius, North County Sketches
- Varese, Ameriques


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Another of those impossible lists, eh? I'll refrain from listing ALL of Sibelius' post-1900 tone poems. Here are favourites rather than nominations for 'greatest'

Vaughan Williams: Tallis Fantasia, Flos Campi
Shostakovich: Jazz Suite no 2
Sibelius: Luonnotar, Oceanides
Ireland: These Things Shall Be
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, Isle of the Dead
Ravel: Daphis & Chloe Suites
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge


----------



## Posauner (Nov 8, 2020)

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Respighi: Church Windows
Ravel: Daphnis & Chloe
Holst: The Planets
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Debussy: La Mer
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
Honegger: Jeanne D'arc au bucher
Korngold: The Adventures of Robin Hood
Prokofiev: Lt. Kije Suite


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Narrow this down to ten? Forget it!

Here are fourteen of my favorites. I deliberately picked fourteen different composers, in chronological order:

Debussy *La Mer (1903 - 1905)*
Ravel: *Daphnis et Chloé (1909-12)*
Holst: *The Planets (1914-16)*
da Falla *Nights in the Gardens of Spain (1915)*
Vaughan Williams *Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis (1910, rev 1919)*
Stravinsky *Pulcinella (1920)*
Gershwin *Rhapsody in Blue (1924)*, 
Respighi *Pines of Rome (1924)* 
Sibelius: *Tapiola (1926)*
Prokofiev: *Romeo and Juliet (1935-38)*
Rachmaninov: *Symphonic Dances (1940)*
Copland *Appalachian Spring (1944)*
Britten *Four Sea Interludes & Passacaglia from Peter Grimes (1945)*
Strauss *Four Last Songs (1948)*


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

No particular order. 

And of course, with all lists such as these, if I were to compile it in a week, it might be different. 

Alban Berg - Three Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
Anton Webern - Five Pieces for orchestra (1913) 
Anton Webern - Op. 30, Variations for orchestra (1940)
Igor Stravinsky - The Rite
Igor Stravinsky - Firebird
Bela Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta,
Bela Bartok - The Miraculous Mandarin
Arnold Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31
Stefan Wolpe - Passacaglia for Large Orchestra
Samuel Barber - Medea Suite for Orchestra, Op. 23 (1947)


Others, off the top of my head, that could also make the list:

Britten - 4 Sea Interludes
Ruggles - Sun Treader
Ruggles - Evocations
Barber - School for scandal
Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments (yeah, is says 'Concerto', but is it really?)
Webern - Passacaglia for orchestra 
Carter - Eight Etudes and a Fantasy for wind quartet
Edgard Varèse - Arcana


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Sibelius Tapiola
Rachmaninoff The Isle of the Dead
Scriabin Poem of Ecstasy
Stravinsky The Rite of Spring
Stravinsky Pulcinella
Stravinsky Apollo
Stravinsky Orpheus
Strauss Four Last Songs
Strauss Metamorphosen
Bartok Cantata Profana

No order.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloe 1909-1912
Ravel: Ma Mere l'Oye (1910)
Stravinsky: Firebird (1910)
Stravinsky: Petroushka (1911)
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring (1913)
Copland: Appalachian Spring (1944)
Copland: Billy the Kid (1938)
Copland: Rodeo (1942)
Debussy: Afternoon of a Faun (1895)
Ravel: La Valse (1920)


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Simon Moon said:


> Webern - Concerto for Nine Instruments (yeah, is says 'Concerto', but is it really?)


It's a concerto in the Baroque, "Brandenburg Concerto" sense, with the instruments grouped 3 + 3 + 3. I haven't heard it live and the groupings don't necessarily come through on recordings, where the instrumental effect is more kaleidoscopic.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Simplicissimus said:


> I really love Bliss's _Adam Zero_ and _Checkmate_. These don't seem to get much recognition around here. I have the Handley/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic recordings from 1978.


They're marvelous works indeed; two of Bliss' finest works along with his masterful _Meditations on a Theme of John Blow_ IMO. (I've never been particuarly over-the-moon about his _A Colour Symphony_ for whatever reason.)


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

I excluded vocal works on purpose:

Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
Bax: November Woods
Janáček: Taras Bulba
Klami: Kalevala Suite
Novák: Signorina Gioventù
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
Respighi: Metamorphoseon modi XII
Sibelius: Tapiola
Vaughan Williams: Job


----------



## Pauli91FIN (Jan 15, 2020)

Subject to change, but a plausible list would look like this: 

Rachmaninoff: 24 preludes (late 19th century - early 20th symphony)
Webern: Passacaglia (1908)
Berg: Piano Sonata (1910)
Stravinsky: Pulcinella (1920)
Varèse: Amériques (1918-21/1927)
Janáček: Sinfonietta (or should it count as a symphony? 1926)
Prokofiev: The Gambler (opera, 1927)
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta (1937)
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet (1938)
Strauss: Metamorphosen (1946)


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Rachmaninov - Symphonic Dances 
Vaughan Williams - Tallis Fantasia
Ravel - La Valse
Holst - The Planets
Copland - Appalachian Spring
R Strauss - Alpine Symphony
R Strauss - Metamorphosen 
Sibelius - Luonnotar
Debussy - La Mer
Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet

No specific order.


----------



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

Early 20th-century symphonies are my favorite area so this should be interesting.

*Villa-Lobos:* Bachianas Brasileiras 
*Korngold:* String Quartet No. 1
*R. Strauss:* Vier Letzte Lieder
*Reger:* Piano Quartet in A Minor, op. 133
*Reger:* Konzert im alten Stil
*Delius:* Brigg Fair
*Korngold:* Piano Sonata No. 3
*Veress:* Hommage à Paul Klee
*Szymanowski:* Stabat Mater
*Guarnieri:* Ponteios


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Debussy: Estampes, Preludes
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky cantata
Copland: Appalachian Spring, Rodeo
Ravel: La valse
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Gershwin: An American in Paris, Rhapsody in Blue
(edit) also have to make a place for Strauss' Four Last Songs...maybe in place of the Ravel


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

In no particular order:

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1*
Copland: Our Town
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione (complete ballet)
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite #2
Sibelius: Andante Festivo
Barber: Adagio for Strings
de la Vega: Elegia (



)
Whitacre: Water Night (string orchestra version)

*Assuming the stipulation against concertos meant solo concertos


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Stravinsky The Rite of Spring
Holst The Planets
Stravinsky The Firebird
Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
Schoenberg Second String Quartet
Gershwin An American in Paris
Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue
Barber The String Quartet 
Berg Violin Concerto
Fauré Requiem


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring
Bartok - Music for strings, percussions and Celesta
Barber - Mede's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance
Arnold Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra
Alban Berg - Three Pieces for Orchestra
Anton Webern - 6 Pieces for Large Orchestra
Stefan Wolpe - Passacaglia for Large Orchestra
Britten - Four Sea Interludes
Ernst Krenek - Seven Orchestra Pieces, Op. 31
Milton Babbitt - Composition for 12 Instruments
Carl Ruggles - Sun-Treader


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

MusicSybarite said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear enough. There was a mistake on the thread's title. I meant *orchestral works*.


I'll edit the title for you.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Bartok: Music for strings, percussion, celesta
Bartok: Divertimento
Hindemith: Kammermusik #1
Hindemith: Symphonic metamorphoses on themes of CM v. Weber
Berg: 3 Orchestral pieces op.6
Webern: Passacaglia op.1
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite
Stravinsky: Petrouchka
Ravel: Rapsodie espagnole
Ives: Three places in New England


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

Debussy: La Mer
Rachmaninov: The Isle of the Dead 
Vaughan-Williams: Thomas Tallis Fantasia 
Elgar: Falstaff 
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring 
Holst: The Planets
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Ravel: Bolero
Barber: Adagio for Strings 
Orff: Carmina Burana


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

In no particular order, and just on top of my head, not checking my cd collection so I'm sure I missed a lot of my favorites:

Sibelius - Tapiola
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde 
Reger - Symphonischer Prolog
Strauss - Metamorphosen
Scriabin - Poème de l'Extase
Schmidt - Beethoven Variations
Satie - Parade
Elgar - Cockaigne
Holst - Egdon Heath
Schoenberg - Verklärte Nacht (orchestral version)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bax - November woods (1917)
Bax - Tintagel (1919)
Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé (1912)
Respighi - Fountains of Rome (1916)
Respighi - Pines of Rome (1924)
Sibelius - Tapiola (1926)
Strauss - Metamorphosen (1945)
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring (1913)

These are the composition meeting your conditions that score 6/6 on the Artrockometer. I did not include Mahler's DLVDE, because imo it does not meet the conditions.

Since you asked for 10, I will add two 5/6 scorers:

Bax - The garden of Fand (1916)
Ravel - La valse (1920)


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Sibelius - Finlandia (1900)
Delius - The walk to the Paradise Garden (1901)
Glazunov - From the Middle Ages (1902)
Sibelius - En Saga (1902)
Novák - Slovak Suite (1903)
Karłowicz - Returning Waves (1904)
Respighi - Suite for Strings (1905)
Respighi - Suite in Sol Maggiore (1905)
Karłowicz - Lithuanian Rhapsody (1906)
Karłowicz - Stanisław and Anna Oświęcimowie (1906)
Perosi - Suite No. 2 'Venezia' (1906)
Sibelius - Pohjola's Daughter (1906)
Delius - In a Summer Garden (1908)
Karłowicz - A Sorrowful Tale (Preludes to Eternity) (1908)
Perosi - Suite No. 5 'Tortona' (ca. 1908)
Sibelius - Nightride and Sunrise (1908)
Rachmaninov - Isle of the Dead (1909)
Różycki - Anhelli (1909)
Novák - Pan (1910)
Różycki - Król Kofetua (1910)
Różycki - Mona Lisa Gioconda (1911)
Delius - On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring (1912)
Perosi - Suite No. 7 'Torino' (ca. 1912)
Reger - A Romantic Suite (1912)
Sibelius - Rakastava (1912)
Delius - North Country Sketches (1914)
Sibelius - The Oceanides (1914)
Glazunov - Karelian Legend (1916)
Peterson-Berger - Earina Suite (1917)
Delius - A song before sunrise (1918)
Respighi - Poema autunnale (1925)
Respighi - Vetrate di Chiesa (1926)
Respighi - Trittico Botticelliano (1927)
Respighi - Feste Romane (1928)
Respighi - Gli uccelli (1928)
Delius - A song of summer (1930)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Overture to "A Midsummer Night's Dream" (1940)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Overture to "King John" (1941)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Overture to "Antony and Cleopatra" (1947)
Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Overture to "The Tragedy of Coriolanus" (1947)

They all fall somewhere between numbers 1 and 10.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Debussy - La Mer
Holst - Planets
Schoenberg - Five Pieces for Orchestra
Stravinsky - ROS
Respighi - Pines of Rome
Respighi - Roman Festivals
Copland - El Salon Mexico
Copland - Rodeo
Copland - Appalachian Spring (orchestral version)
Shostakovich - Festive Overture


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I know you asked for no symphonies or concertos, but I will throw in a couple at the end regardless.

Favorite orchestral works from that era (in no particular order):

RVW The Lark Ascending (in reality a themed violin concerto)
RVW Fantasia on Greensleeves
RVW RVW Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
Holst The Planets
Respighi Roman Trilogy
Delius On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue (it is really a piano concerto)
Gershwin An American in Paris
Sibelius Finlandia (barely squeezes into your time window)
Ravel Bolero
Prokofiev Lt Kije Suite
Prokofiev Peter and the Wolf
Britten Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra

I can't resist but throw in a few symphonies and concertos:

Elgar Cello Concerto, Symphony No. 2, Violin Concerto
Prokofiev Symphony No. 1
Sibelius Violin Concerto, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 5 (Symphony No. 1 misses by a year but is highly recommended)
Shostakovich Symphonies Nos. 5, 7 and 9


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

1903: Alfven: Swedish Rhapsody No. 1
1904: Sibelius: Valse triste
1907: Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance
1909: Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead
1914: Holst: The Planets
1928: Ravel: Bolero
1936: Prokofiev: Russian Ouverture
1938: Barber: Adagio for Strings
1940: Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances
1943: Herrmann: For the Fallen


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy
Scriabin - Prometheus: The Poem of Fire
Roslavets - Komsomoliya
Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead
Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini
Glière - The Sirens
Holst - The Planets
Vaughan Williams - Tallis Fantasia
Ravel - Le Tombeau de Couperin
Sibelius - Finlandia


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Prokofiev: Lt. Kije Suite
Copland: Rodeo
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
Sibelius - Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
Khachaturian: Gayane
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Vaughan Williams Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis

In no particular order .


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring 
Barber: Adagio for Strings 
Shostakovich - Festive Overture
Copland - Appalachian Spring
Stravinsky Pulcinella
Sibelius: Valse Triste
Scriabin Poem of Ecstasy
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances


----------



## Doublestring (Sep 3, 2014)

Debussy - La Mer
Stravinsky - Le Sacre du printemps
Bartok - Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Schoenberg - Variations for Orchestra
Honegger - Pacific 231
Shostakovich - Jazz Suite No. 1
Jon Leifs - Hekla
Lili Boulanger - D'un soir triste
Milhaud - Le Boeuf sur le toit
Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kijé Suite


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Doublestring said:


> Jon Leifs - Hekla


Excellent selection! ... but "Hekla" is from 1961.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Stravinsky -- Petrouchka
Hindemith -- Nobilissima Visione
Webern -- Variations for Orchestra
Prokofiev -- Alexander Nevsky
Prokofiev -- Romeo and Juliet
Respighi -- Pines of Rome
Ives -- The Unanswered Question
Gershwin -- An American in Paris
Copland -- Rodeo
Strauss -- Metamorphosen


----------

